# TOCs: Racycle vs Snell ???



## carlitos60 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm Starting to See Some Tough Competition Here!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 8, 2015)

I like both!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> I like both!




Thanks Boddy!!!
I Forgot,,,,,They're Not a Top of the Line Super Lozier built Cleveland!!!

Hope You Enjoy Them Cabe Brothers!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 8, 2015)

Hard to pick a favorite,both are beauties.


----------



## vuniw (Nov 9, 2015)

The Snell is very nice but my heart is already with Racycles


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 9, 2015)

vuniw said:


> The Snell is very nice but my heart is already with Racycles




Respect Ur Pic; BUT, The Snell is over 12 to 15 Years Older and Has Way Too Many Details!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2015)

The bikes look like they are on a date.......


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 9, 2015)

filmonger said:


> The bikes look like they are on a date.......




They are!!!!

I May Switch Handlebars, Cause the Ones on the Snell Look Later that the Others!!!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey Carlito's is the rear hub orig on your racycle?...if so is it stamped miami?


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 17, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Hey Carlito's is the rear hub orig on your racycle?...if so is it stamped miami?




Unfortunately, They are NOT Original; Same Time Frame ND Model A!!

Do You Still Have the Major Taylor and Handlebar Set???  Let Me Know if Considering Selling Them!

Thanks!


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

none, CCM Flyer is the best


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 21, 2015)

1936Flyte said:


> none, CCM Flyer is the best




That Cold Weather is Messing with Your Head!!!!

The SNELL is ONE of Its Kind and Original; NOT a Badge Switch!!!! Buddy!!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 6, 2016)

which bike has the fastest top speed ! i got over 70mph out of my Mclean  going down the mountain to Joyce Kilmer National Forest  and i rode the brakes as much as i dared ,i already blew one rear tubular descending  Orchard Gap V.a not traveling near as fast around 45 mph and it wasn't fun at another time ,first time i had bits of rim plating being spewed up into my eyes and stuck into those black  Campagnolo brake pads ! if you want check your top speed  come here to Pilot Mountain i will set you out at the top and set you loose on a Monday and film you on the way down or until you get airborne  whichever is fastest


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 6, 2016)

olderthandirt said:


> which bike has the fastest top speed ! i got over 70mph out of my Mclean  going down the mountain to Joyce Kilmer National Forest  and i rode the brakes as much as i dared ,i already blew one rear tubular descending  Orchard Gap V.a not traveling near as fast around 45 mph and it wasn't fun at another time ,first time i had bits of rim plating being spewed up into my eyes and stuck into those black  Campagnolo brake pads ! if you want check your top speed  come here to Pilot Mountain i will set you out at the top and set you loose on a Monday and film you on the way down or until you get airborne  whichever is fastest




Dude,,,You are Out There!!!!  Thanks for Bringing My Babies Back on the Spot!!!
I'm Not a Fast Cyclist, But a Slow Bicyclist!!!  Top Speed, 5 MPH!!!

They are One of a Kind Bikes and I Love Them!!!


----------

